# Do Fish eat People on Fridays?



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Apr 13, 2018)

For the two  posts above,  They are just two big black  screens !   Why?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2018)

Falcon said:


> For the two  posts above,  They are just two big black  screens !   Why?


They are videos, might be your internet is not loading??


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2018)

“Fish Massage: Only $300 Baht For 30 Minutes!”


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

If people get butterflies in their stomachs when they're nervous, do buttrflies get humans?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 5, 2022)

Meanderer said:


>



A group of lawyers are on a vacation cruise in the Caribbean. As they pass by shark infested waters, the engine blows and 1000 lawyers are cast into a sea with man-eating sharks.

But not a single lawyer is harmed.

The sharks thought it was a professional courtesy...


----------

